# Cast Iron Beast - Made in Norway - Montgomery Ward



## Rhonda333 (May 17, 2016)

Any idea who made cast iron wood stoves in Norway for Montgomery Ward? I came across a beautiful, old, cast iron, wood stove and can't seem to find any info on it.


----------



## Rhonda333 (May 17, 2016)

Any idea who made cast iron wood stoves in Norway for Montgomery Ward? I came across a beautiful, old, cast iron, wood stove and can't seem to find any info on it. 
View attachment 178819


----------



## begreen (May 17, 2016)

Looks like it might be a Jotul Combifire variant made for MW.


----------



## Rhonda333 (May 17, 2016)

I did ask a Jotul rep if they ever made stoves for Montgomery Ward. To the best of his knowledge, they did not. On the INSIDE of my stove, all three sides are cast with a scene of a couple dancing. When I google that image, I come up with stoves with the same picture on the OUTSIDE and it seems they would be made by Trolla. I'm just stumped?


----------



## begreen (May 17, 2016)

You've done your homework well. I have only seen box style Trollas. However, this stove is listed as a Trolla and bears a close resemblance.
http://www.theoldmillstores.ie/product/vintage-stove-circa-1950/


I picked up a bit more info on the company
Trolla Brug were a Norwegian company that made cast iron stoves from 1830 till 1980.
There is not a lot of info about them unless you can read Norwegian.
The old plant in Trondheim is now the headquarters for Hells Angels Norway 



Hah, I also found a picture of one that was for sale on a Danish auction site. It's listed as a Trolla Braendeovn.
http://www.dba.dk/braendeovn-braendeovn-maerket/id-1022091487/


----------



## Rhonda333 (May 17, 2016)

That is so interesting! You have shed light now about the additional grate that was inside the stove. I just took off the front door and attached that piece. It now makes sense why those pictures are on the inside. After taking off the door, I was able to see that the back wall is actually a man riding a reindeer. Apparently reindeer races are a long standing tradition  in Norway. The more I learn about this stove the more I love it! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2016)

It is common for this style stove to function as both as stove and fireplace. There should be a screen in front for fireplace operation. 

PS: Brændeovn is Danish for wood stove. In Norwegian it's vedovn


----------



## Rhonda333 (May 18, 2016)

It's a beautiful piece. Initially I was planning on using it to heat an out building. I'm thinking now that I might have to clean it up and find a spot for it (unused) in the house. I also see that the back, inside plate is not the same dancing couple as is on either side, rather it appeared to be a man riding a huge elk?  Looking into that further, I learned it is actually a reindeer. Turns out reindeer races are a huge tradition in Norway. So interesting! I still can't figure out how old it is? I've seen posts saying between 1900 and 1950. I'd like to narrow that down. I've seen it said that Jotul bought out Trolla when they went out of business? Can't seem to confirm that either.


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2016)

I'd guess from the 50s or 60s, but that is just a guess.


----------



## Plantman (Oct 10, 2017)

begreen said:


> I'd guess from the 50s or 60s, but that is just a guess.


I just found your site while researching a stove I have and ran across this message string. How perfect. In the beginning of the string the stove is ID'd as made for Montgomery Ward, then it is ID'd as probably a Trolla. Well, I can confirm that with the attached pics of my stove that I am trying to identify. I'm hoping to identify (1) the model name/number, (2) the approximate age, (3) its worth on the collectors market, and (4) if it can be converted to a gas log fireplace.


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2017)

Montgomery Ward contracted to have this made, they didn't make stoves. Trolla Brug was bought by Jotul. Not sure about the date though, 1980? The value will depend on the condition of the stove, time of year and how much a person wants the stove. There is one on eBay right now for $800. See if it sells. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jotul-Trolla-Brug-Wood-Stove-Heating-Hardwood-Stove-Fireplace-/372100426576


----------



## Tylervt (Nov 24, 2022)

begreen said:


> Trolla Free standing Wood buring Norwegian Cast Iron Stove Black Rear Flue Exit  | eBay
> 
> 
> Trolla Peisen Combi Oven Norwegian Cast Iron Corner Wood Burning Stove. Black Finish. Stove manufacturers include Jotul, Jøtul, Eidfoss, Trolla, Bjørn, Bjorn, Ulefoss, Dovre, Kristiana. All stoves can be bought fully reconditioned, semi reconditioned or in original state.
> ...


Here's one in the UK ebay.  I saw one on market place and started researching and of course it brought me here.








						Trolla Free standing Wood buring Norwegian Cast Iron Stove Black Rear Flue Exit  | eBay
					

Trolla Peisen Combi Oven Norwegian Cast Iron Corner Wood Burning Stove. Black Finish. Stove manufacturers include Jotul, Jøtul, Eidfoss, Trolla, Bjørn, Bjorn, Ulefoss, Dovre, Kristiana. All stoves can be bought fully reconditioned, semi reconditioned or in original state.



					www.ebay.com
				



Market Place ~ https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/597639681588481?hoisted=false&ref=search&referral_code=null&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp:3dab29e5-d843-4648-b57f-ef761bd545fd


----------

